# Will garden posts go into the ground with gravel?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a small one car garage that i'd like to make a haunt in.. I was thinking of using the outside of the garage too but my driveway is gravel with grass on both sides. Will garden posts go into the ground with gravel? I was thinking using garden posts and then securing the 2x2 wall frames to that. I just want to do more with the haunt then just the garage b/c the garage is only like 20 x 12 or something like that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can probably get garden stakes into the ground but it may take some work. The soil is likely highly compacted since it underlies the driveway.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Garage/driveway haunt*

Rebar, reinforcement metal bars for concrete work can be driven into very hard ground. I have actual hammered it through thin concrete. You could also get a masonry bit and predrill the ground to start it in then smack the hell out of it. Then you can slide PVC over the top or strap your 2x2 studs to it. Home improvement store and construction supply places sell it in bulk. The only issue you may have is getting the rebar out afterwards. Lots of twisting and pulling or get a cutoff wheel and cut the stragglers off at the surface. Good luck!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good idea's guy's! I think we've decided on making a facade in the front yard followed by a trail of sorts leading to the back yard where we will have the haunt. So going with the back yard haunt idea! With my 2x2 frame/black plastic wall panels that i do i think erecting it in the backyard would be a breeze compared to trying to force something into gravel lol


----------

